# New puppy book recommendation



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Its been a year since I read this book but I thought I would recommend it to anyone interested in reading up on methods of dog training, or anyone looking to buy a puppy and needing some resources.

The Art of Raising a Puppy by The Monks of New Skete.








Amazon.com: The Art of Raising a Puppy (9780316578394): The Monks of New Skete: Books

I found this book to be fantastic, the author writes in a mature way that made it really easy for me to understand the concepts. I've found through personal experience than many of their methods work very well. It's also a great tool to look back at if you run across problem behavior.

I handed the book down to my parents who were getting a puppy and they have been reading it.

They also have another book about how to be your dogs best friends, I am looking to pick it up next. One thing that brought me into reading the book was the fact the these monks breed and raise GSDs, so they automatically found a place in my heart.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

A long time favorite! You should check out www.leerburg.com- they have many free training videos that are great. Especially the Michael Ellis dvds


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Are those DVD's any good I've read ALOT of mixed opinions on that site, alot of negative stuff. I looked at the DVD's but they don't fit my current budget very pricey. Video's seemed good though from you tube about puppy engagement while training etc.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I totally forgot about this book. I know the author, who is an AKC tracking judge. The website explains it all. 

Puppy Training Book - Fascinating Scent

It can be bought here for $10. http://www.timbercreekacres.net/Misc.htm


----------

